# 20 gallon algae eater



## 83turboranger

I'm looking to maybe try another type of algae eater for my 20 gallon. I've been using 4 or so otos but they just aren't that hardy and I lost the last of them, and I hate returning them when half of them die when I get a batch. I'm wondering what other algae eaters I can could get...I have 20 gallon tank w/ 6 tiger barbs and one kribensis. Please help me out. Is there another schooling algae eater? Or is there some type of common pleco? What I've seen at my lfs get about 18" but maybe I'm not looking for the correct thing. Please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Caro

you could look into getting a clown pleco.. they stay pretty small and are very nice to look at.. 

I just saw a few of them at the LFS today again and if/when I get another tank, I would love to have a clown pleco..


----------



## 83turboranger

thanks but I was looking into the clown pleco and found this..."Caution: If you are after an active algae eater this is not the fish to get" but then i read people who said they did a great job cleaning their algea...which is true? I'd like a fish that could take care of my algae regularly. also are there any other suggestions? thanks


----------



## Jonno

Well seeing i'm addicted to bn's(bristlenose Catfish) i would suggest them, the males aren't so active has females seeing they pick out a cave and u usually dnt come out till the lights off. But the females i have are very active they do a great job on cleaning alage and are really fun to watch.

- Jonno


----------



## Fishboy93

Maybe some juvie Flying foxes... hardier than otos but not sure on algae consumption..but like 3 or so and are very active...


----------



## garfieldnfish

If you have real driftwood in your tank get a bristlenose pleco, male or female. Both do a good job. If you do not have driftwood and don't want to add any to your tank get a rubberlip pleco. Petsmart sells them and they stay at 4" max.


----------



## 83turboranger

Well, I got what my lfs called a candy stripe pleco. The guy said he would eat algae and doesn't get more than 8". He's only 1 5/8" right now. Anyway, he looks like a clown pleco or are they the same thing? Either way, I like him and I hope he does well.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Clown plecos and candy striped plecos (both only reach a maximum size of 4") are not the same fish, but the candy stripe pleco is only an occasional algae eater, he actually prefers meaty foods. Go to www.planetcatfish.com and you can read up on them.


----------



## 83turboranger

alright, thanks. he didn't last anyway. :-( I have to take him back. I'll keep that in mind though, maybe I won't get another of that kind. I'll keep looking...i think nitrates might be my problem. :-/


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*]

awww, sorry about loseing the lil guy.


----------



## MaryPa

83turboranger hi neighbor. I see you live in the same lil village I live in. 
Otocinclus ( otos ) are great little algae eater and perfect for any size tank. How long did you have the otos before they died? Always buy otos that are eating and have fat bellies. Most otos die from starvation, usually the tank doesn`t have enough algae to keep them alive. I only add otos when a tank is about 6 months old.Until then I just use a sponge for the algae.


----------



## garfieldnfish

MaryPa, you must have misread the post. He had a candy striped pleco, not otos. But I would not add otos to his tank. The size of the tank is fine, but they do not general adjust well without live plants.


----------



## MaryPa

83turboranger said:


> I've been using 4 or so otos but they just aren't that hardy and I lost the last of them, and I hate returning them when half of them die when I get a batch. QUOTE]
> 
> Yelp he said he had otos.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Oops, sorry MaryPa, I messed up. Did not even go back to the beginning anymore after reading about the candy stripe.
I


----------



## MaryPa

Thats ok,no problem.I do the same thing.


----------



## Tanger

an algae eater that doesnt get too big?... um u can try some Hillstream Loaches... they only get like maybe 3" ..... They may be in different names including Hillstream loaches, butterfly loaches, borneo suckers.... u should have some airstones if u decide to get them they like aeration


----------



## labrakity

If you don't want a Bristle nose rypleco, then you could try some Yoyo loaches. They get around 4", eat snails, but I don't think they eat algae. If you want an algae eater you options are:
1 bristle nose
4 ottos (try again?)
1 other 4" small pleco (clown pleco)
1 flying fox- around 4"


----------



## nathanaus

I recomend the bristlenose catfish all you need to do is get some drift wood and put it in your tank.The BC is good and hardy lasting many years in good conditions.It can clean up a tank in a couple of days.The BC can also be breed quit easily.


----------



## Guest

Yoyos don't eat algae. And I think they are a little too active for a 20g tank. They need atleast a 30g tank or larger.


----------

